# Apps on the Edge



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

How can I get Peacock and IMDB Apps on my Edge?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

You can’t, the number of apps available for the TiVo platform is minimal, you’ll see them all in the APPS section of the Home Screen


----------



## telero (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, very frustrating of TiVo. From the Edge and Mini pages on the TiVo website they show HBO, Disney+, and Peacock as apps that are available. But when you dig into the details in support, you find that those are only supported on the Stream4K. 

I just wish they'd make an app for the Stream4K that would allow it to access the TiVo Edge like a mini would. I'd prefer to run the Edge headless in the network closet and only have a single source device at the TV to have access to all streaming apps and local DVR, with all the season pass features and voice control. But I understand TiVo has already said they won't do that either.


----------

